# Discussing Military Quotes.



## GnyHwy

I am huge fan of quotes in general, but more specifically for this site, military quotes.

I would like to see and opportunity for people to discuss, re butt, comment and ultimately learn from some of the great quotes; and not so great quotes that are posted on this site.  I would estimate that the majority of quotes might not get much attention, but some may; and will likely generate some excellent discussion.  

I am not sure how this could be accomplished from a site architecture or functionality perspective, but perhaps a side bar for quotes, and if good conversation is stimulated, it becomes a thread.  For less than active responses it could just disappear with time.

I believe this could be interesting from a philosophical perspective and would likely be humorous at the least.


----------



## mariomike

I enjoy them too.

"Thousands of airmen were shot out of the skies over Europe while engaged in operations against the Third Reich on targets in occupied territory.  A very large number,  sucessfully evaded capture.
An airman who gets away from his wrecked aircraft in enemy territory finds himself in a position which is unique among fighting men.  To continue his type of fighting against the enemy, he must first return home,  and to do this, he ussually begins his travels alone;  often in a state of shock,  and sometimes wounded.  He knows that the alternative to a long, difficult and nerve racking evasion will be captivity, interrogation and possibly death.
Above all, he wants,  and is constantly looking for help." 
Carl A. "Tooey" Spaatz was an American World War II general and the first Chief of Staff of the United States Air Force.

"There are no words with which I can do justice to the aircrew who fought under my command. There is no parallel in warfare to such courage and determination in the face of danger over so prolonged a period, of danger that at times was so great that scarcely one man in three could expect to survive his tour of thirty operations... It was, furthermore, the courage of the small hours, of men virtually alone, for at his battle station the airman is virtually alone. It was the courage of men with long-drawn apprehensions of daily 'going over the top'."
    -- Sir Arthur Harris, from Bomber Offensive.


----------



## GnyHwy

My current fave is this one.  It's not military, but I remember someone on here having it in his signature block.  Kind of anti-army/establishment, but great nonetheless.

It is not worth an intelligent man's time to be in the majority. By definition, there are already enough people to do that. 
G. H. Hardy


----------



## Old Sweat

Re your remark about blowing stuff up, a British corps commander (Horrocks, I think) wrote about how his CCRA, Commander, Corps Royal Artillery, used to sit with several hundred guns at the end of his radio antenna and do just that.


----------



## Pusser

One of my favourites:

"The Army isn't like it used to be... and never was."


----------



## The Bread Guy

"The purpose of all war is peace."
Saint Augustine


----------



## Kat Stevens

"Might as well go for a soda." - Kim Mitchell


----------



## GnyHwy

Old Sweat said:
			
		

> Re your remark about blowing stuff up, a British corps commander (Horrocks, I think) wrote about how his CCRA, Commander, Corps Royal Artillery, used to sit with several hundred guns at the end of his radio antenna and do just that.



Yes I remember you telling me about that in an earlier conversation. 

I must say, that is the best thing about our (Arty FOO's) jobs.  How just a few seconds of voice procedure on the radio can bring so much impact and literal explosiveness to the fight.


----------



## Brutus

Never ascribe to malice that which is adequately explained by incompetence. - Napoleon Bonaparte 

An appeaser is one who feeds a crocodile, hoping it will eat him last. - Winston Churchill


----------



## GnyHwy

Brutus said:
			
		

> An appeaser is one who feeds a crocodile, hoping it will eat him last. - Winston Churchill



That's a very good antiliberal quote.


----------



## Blackadder1916

GnyHwy said:
			
		

> Brutus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An appeaser is one who feeds a crocodile, hoping it will eat him last. - Winston Churchill
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a very good antiliberal quote.
Click to expand...


If one were to think of Churchill verbally taking an "appeaser" to task, it might be assumed that his target would be that most visible - the gentleman who waved a piece of paper in the air and declared that he had an undertaking from Mr. Hitler, none other than the Conservative Party Prime Minister, Neville Chamberlain.

But Churchill is probably as oft misquoted as Shakespeare.  While the above is commonly attributed to Winston, it is not the exact quote and when taken in context with the rest of the speech, the sentiment was not aimed at an individual or group of individuals but at the neutral countries of the world (even those who might not be considered "appeasers").  Churchill was back in Chamberlain's Cabinet as First Lord of the Admiralty when he made a broadcast on the BBC January 20, 1940 that included this paragraph.



> . . . . .
> 
> But what would happen if all these neutral nations I have mentioned-and some others I have not mentioned-were with one spontaneous impulse to do their duty in accordance with the Covenant of the League, and were to stand together with the British and French Empires against aggression and wrong? At present their plight is lamentable; and it will become much worse. They bow humbly and in fear to German threats of violence, comforting themselves meanwhile with the thought that the Allies will win, that Britain and France will strictly observe all the laws and conventions, and that breaches of these laws are only to be expected from the German side. *Each one hopes that if he feeds the crocodile enough, the crocodile will eat him last.* All of them hope that the storm will pass before their turn comes to be devoured. But I fear-I fear greatly-the storm will not pass. It will rage and it will roar, ever more loudly, ever more widely. It will spread to the South; it will spread to the North. There is no chance of a speedy end except through united action; and if at any time Britain and France, wearying of the struggle, were to make a shameful peace, nothing would remain for the smaller States of Europe, with their shipping and their possessions, but to be divided between the opposite, though similar, barbarisms of Nazidom and Bolshevism.
> 
> . . . . .



The full text of the speech is at http://www.leesaunders.co.uk/html/world_war_II/ww2_speeches/winston_churchill10.php


----------



## Sythen

> Quote #1241 of 1568:
> 
> He who smiles during war is the first to die and he who saves another soldier will get the same in return.
> - matt



Dunno if you mean this thread to be a place to complain about some of the "quotes" posted here, but this one annoys me to no end. Who the hell is Matt? And why is this particular piece worth quoting?


----------



## canada94

If we are going to ask people to leave the best places on earth, to go the worst places on earth and keep the peace and do it in the name of Canada, the least we can do is back them up with the gold card – Rick Mercer

My fav


----------



## Michael OLeary

Sythen said:
			
		

> Dunno if you mean this thread to be a place to complain about some of the "quotes" posted here, but this one annoys me to no end. Who the hell is Matt? And why is this particular piece worth quoting?



It's been removed. This is the risk taken by not having a process of review of submissions and confirmation of sources. We get to them when someone notices and brings them to our attention.


----------



## Sythen

Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> It's been removed. This is the risk taken by not having a process of review of submissions and confirmation of sources. We get to them when someone notices and brings them to our attention.



Didn't mean it as a bash to the admins, just wish people would put a little actual thought into the submissions..


----------



## Retired AF Guy

Three of my favourites:



> [When asked what is best in life] “To crush your enemies, see them driven before you, and to hear the lamentation of their women.”
> 
> _Conan of  Cimmeria _





> "Was this the face that launch'd a thousand ships
> And burnt the topless towers of Ilium?
> Sweet Helen, make me immortal with a kiss."
> 
> _The Tragic History of Doctor Faustus_ by*  Christopher Marlowe  *.





> " The only war that I approved of was the Trojan War; it was fought over a woman and the men knew that they were fighting for."
> 
> William Lyon Phillips , sermon, 25 Jun 1933.


----------



## mariomike

Another of my favorites.
"Bomber Harris bounded up on the platform and his very first words were, "Most of you people won't be here in a few months. We are about to begin a series of raids that will demand the best from all of you. We know there will be tremendous losses, but it has to be done."
"The direct honest way Harris had answered brought a roar of approval from the crowd, and he went down in our books as a man you could trust."
RCAF 6 Group Stn Linton-on-Ouse, England. 408 Goose and 426 Thunderbird Squadrons . The 426 Squadron history confirms the date of the visit as 14 Sept 1943.
"Boys, bombs and Brussel sprouts: Flying for Canada with Bomber Command" 1981 by Doug Harvey, RCAF. pg 71-72.


----------



## frank1515

This next quote has been my favorite for a while.

"Never was so much owed, by so many, to so few."

-Sir Winston Churchill

Talking about the the pilots who won the Battle of Britain, which was also a turning point in the War.


----------



## mariomike

I am currently reading a biography of Oscar Levant.
He received his wartime draft notice and was sent to Governor's Island in New York for mental observation for three days, undergoing several sessions with a battery of psychiatrists. 
"Do you think you can kill?", one of the brain specialists asked.
"I don't know about strangers, but friends, yes."


----------



## Pusser

For those interested, a good book on this subject (_Dictionary of Military and Naval Quotations_ by Robert Debs Heini) can be found here:  http://www.amazon.com/Dictionary-Military-Naval-Quotations-Robert/dp/0870211498


----------



## aesop081

frank1515 said:
			
		

> This next quote has been my favorite for a while.
> 
> "Never was so much owed, by so many, to so few."
> 
> -Sir Winston Churchill
> 
> Talking about the the pilots who won the Battle of Britain, which was also a turning point in the War.



That is not what Churchill said. For it to be a quote, it would have to be accurate. He said :



> Never in the field of human conflict was so much owed, by so many, to so few


----------



## frank1515

I can always count on you, CDN Aviator, to set me straight. Thanks.


----------



## OldSolduer

The answer "its too hard" is unacceptable.

That's mine.


----------



## canada94

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> That is not what Churchill said. For it to be a quote, it would have to be accurate. He said :



However the name of the actual speech was the original quote, the "name" also became a slogan to British forces.. I remember learning and having to study his speeches in history last year. Fun. fun. fun.

IE; http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Never_was_so_much_owed_by_so_many_to_so_few.jpg


----------



## Blackadder1916

canada94 said:
			
		

> However the *name of the actual speech was the original quote*, the "name" also became a slogan to British forces.. I remember learning and having to study his speeches in history last year. Fun. fun. fun.
> 
> IE; http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Never_was_so_much_owed_by_so_many_to_so_few.jpg



Then it should be identified as the "name" of the speech and not the words of the speaker or, more appropriately, as the paraphrased words of Mr. Churchill on an RAF recruiting poster.  But, as I said above -





			
				Blackadder1916 said:
			
		

> . . . . . Churchill is probably as oft misquoted as Shakespeare.



Just because that iconic RAF poster paraphrased his words (most likely with his consent and to his delight - besides being an extraordinary orator, he also liked being the centre of attention) does not mean that future references to his words should continue the practice.  He left a rich legacy in the English language and the contraction of that heritage to a few advertising slogans diminishes it.

As for the "name of the speech", I'll continue to think of it simply as "The Few" (since it wasn't a titled presentation) in the same manner as The Chuchill Centre and Museum.
http://www.winstonchurchill.org/learn/speeches/quotations/famous-quotations-and-stories


> "The Few"
> 
> "The gratitude of every home in our island, in our Empire, and indeed throughout the world, except in the abodes of the guilty, goes out to the British airmen who, undaunted by odds, unwearied in their constant challenge and mortal danger, are turning the tide of the world war by their prowess and by their devotion. Never in the field of human conflict was so much owed by so many to so few. "
> 
> —_Tribute to the Royal Air Force, House of Commons, 20 August 1940. The Battle of Britain peaked a month later. Because of German bombing raids, Churchill said, Britain was "a whole nation fighting and suffering together." He had worked out the phrase about "The Few" in his mind as he visited the Fighter Command airfields in Southern England._


----------



## ballz

Sythen said:
			
		

> Dunno if you mean this thread to be a place to complain about some of the "quotes" posted here, but this one annoys me to no end. Who the hell is Matt? And why is this particular piece worth quoting?



I personally would like to have a word with whomever submitted all those quotes from the Iraqi Foreign Minister or whatever.


On a better note,

"War is an ugly thing, but not the ugliest of things. The decayed and degraded state of moral and patriotic feeling which thinks that nothing is worth war is much worse. The person who has nothing for which he is willing to fight, nothing which is more important than his own personal safety, is a miserable creature and has no chance of being free unless made and kept so by the exertions of better men than himself." - John Stuart Mill

and

"I had rather have a plain, russet-coated Captain, that knows what he fights for, and loves what he knows, than that which you call a Gentle-man and is nothing else." - Oliver Cromwell


----------



## Sythen

Another quote I'd love see get some admin attention:


Military Quote
Quote #1497 of 1568:

He, who fights a war, dies fighting one.
- Pte.Makivirta


Simply terrible.


----------



## Michael OLeary

Sythen said:
			
		

> Another quote I'd love see get some admin attention:
> 
> 
> Military Quote
> Quote #1497 of 1568:
> 
> He, who fights a war, dies fighting one.
> - Pte.Makivirta
> 
> 
> Simply terrible.



Done and gone.


----------



## mariomike

12 O'clock High:
“He’s going to bust wide open. And he’s going to do it to himself, too. Why? Because he’s a first-rate guy. Because those are his boys and he’s thinking about them instead of missions. Over-identification with his men, I think that’s what they call it.” 

From Here to Eternity:
"Maybe back in the days of the pioneers a man could go his own way, but today you got to play ball."

"Tough monkey. Guys like you end up in the stockade sooner or later. Some day you'll walk in; I'll be waiting. I'll show you a couple of things."

Bridge on the River Kwai ( to nurse ):
"You give me powders, pills, baths, injections, enemas; when all I need is love."

Stalag 17:
Commandant: "Curtains would do wonders for this barracks. You will not get them."

Commandant; "All right then, gentlemen, we are all friends again. And with Christmas coming on I have a special treat for you. I'll have you all deloused for the holidays and I'll have a little Christmas tree for every barrack. You will like that."


----------



## AJFitzpatrick

I've often wondered if Churchill was deliberately referencing Henry V  {by William Shakespeare or someone else of the same name}

" ... We few, we happy few, we band of brothers; 
    For he to-day that sheds his blood with me 
    Shall be my brother; be he ne'er so vile, 
    This day shall gentle his condition ..."


----------



## GR66

One of my favourite movie quotes is from 1977's "Cross of Iron" staring James Coburn as Sgt. Steiner...

"What do I have to be grateful for, Captain? Your tolerance? You think that just because you and Colonel Brandt are more enlightened than most officers that I hate you any less?"


----------



## mariomike

"Don't underestimate the stimulation of eccentricity."
From "Biloxi Blues".
The young recruits had gone through such a hard time near madness with their sergeant. But, when they got a new one, army life was not as exciting. 
They were leading an exciting life, and didn't realize it, even with all his bullsh**. It was awful, but it was worth it.


----------



## GnyHwy

Just to keep this going and clarifying my original intent for this thread. I had hopes of maybe getting a comment tab built in to the quote of the day window for people to make comments that would remain attached to that quote.  This would allow for people to ask questions, offer their interpretation and/or comment; as well as allowing others to comment or debate. 

This one is from today.

"It is your attitude, and the suspicion that you are maturing the boldest designs against him, that imposes on your enemy."
- Frederick the Great

Do you think the western armies live by this one?  It would seem so, but it seems like a paradox that would lead to the military industrial complex.

Fire away!


----------



## mariomike

“I want every American unit not actually in the front lines to see this place. We are told the American soldier does not know what he is fighting for. Now, at least he will know what he is fighting against.”
General Dwight D. Eisenhower
April, 1945.

Ref: “Inside the Vicious Heart” by Robert Abzug.


----------



## GnyHwy

A very good modern documentary that describes the military industrial complex very well is "Why We Fight".  It starts with Eisenhower's speech when leaving the presidential office.  

No matter what your point of view about the film, it certainly raises some good points and creates awareness.

It's a full movie.  This is the google link. 
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=9219858826421983682#

You can also watch it in 12 parts on you tube.  The quality maybe better.  This is the link to part one.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xm1B7x5JZfE


----------



## GnyHwy

"One cannot wage war under present conditions without the support of public opinion, which is tremendously molded by the press and other forms of propaganda."
- General Douglas MacArthur

An excellent mention of how investigative journalism can force journalists outside their lanes.  See "Guelph Man Says Military is Ill Prepared" for an example.
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/102389/post-1073432.html#msg1073432

Celebrities also feel the need to use appeal to authority, although they are far from an authority; other than perhaps reading the type of articles above.

It's a shame that the Cmdrs in charge hold less weight than the uneducated outsiders who have access to media and make public slights to support to their agenda.


----------



## Sythen

mariomike said:
			
		

> “I want every American unit not actually in the front lines to see this place. We are told the American soldier does not know what he is fighting for. Now, at least he will know what he is fighting against.”
> General Dwight D. Eisenhower
> April, 1945.
> 
> Ref: “Inside the Vicious Heart” by Robert Abzug.



My new favorite quote. So applicable today too!


----------



## GnyHwy

Yes.  Great quote.  You don't know what we are fighting for?  Come with me,  I will show you what we are fighting against.  Nice.


----------



## GnyHwy

I'll throw one out for ultimate scrutiny.  This one is my own.  Topic "Definition of Leadership".

The ability to order and convince with an action or statement. - GnyHwy


----------



## OldSolduer

Freedom isn't free.


----------



## Edward Campbell

GnyHwy said:
			
		

> I'll throw one out for ultimate scrutiny.  This one is my own.  Topic "Definition of Leadership".
> 
> The ability to order and convince with an action or statement. - GnyHwy




One tongue in cheek definition of diplomacy is: _"The ability to tell someone to 'go to hell' and make him look forward to the trip."_ You might want to consider something similar for leadership ~ something like _the ability to tell people to go into hell, itself, and make them so so, willingly_.


----------



## ModlrMike

GnyHwy said:
			
		

> "It is your attitude, and the suspicion that you are maturing the boldest designs against him, that imposes on your enemy."
> - Frederick the Great



That's actually from Sun Tzu's The Art of War.


----------



## GnyHwy

ModlrMike said:
			
		

> That's actually from Sun Tzu's The Art of War.



If that is true, then it needs to be corrected on this website.  I cut and pasted it from military quotes window.  Or did Fred rip off Sun Tzu?


----------



## Sythen

> Quote #221 of 1492:
> Natural hazards, however formidable, are inherently less dangerous and less uncertain than fighting hazards. All ocnditions are more calculable, all obstacles more surmountable than those of human resistance.
> - Sir Basil H. Liddel-Hart



Typo in this quote if an admin could give it some lovin! And in regards to that discussion about the other quote, google only showed it attributed to Frederick the Great.. Though admittedly I only looked at the first search results page  :camo:


----------



## Michael OLeary

Sythen said:
			
		

> Typo in this quote if an admin could give it some lovin!



Done


----------



## Sythen

> Military Quote
> Quote #26 of 1492:
> Catapultam habeo. Nisi pecuniam omnem mihi dabis, ad caput tuum saxum immane mittam. "I have a catapult. Give me all the money, or I will fling an enormous rock at your head.



Did someone actually ever say this, or do people use google translate to make things they think are funny? I find it several times on google, but no one to attribute it too..


----------



## Sythen

Yet another quote that I would love to see a mod take care of.. Doesn't even make sense..



> Military Quote
> Quote #1400 of 1492:
> Life as a soldier is as good as the dirt they walk on for they will be joining it.
> - Cdt.L of the 28 service battalion


----------



## Michael OLeary

Sythen said:
			
		

> Yet another quote that I would love to see a mod take care of.. Doesn't even make sense..



It's gone.


----------



## Edward Campbell

Sythen said:
			
		

> Yet another quote that I would love to see a mod take care of.. Doesn't even make sense..




Actually it - _"Life as a soldier is as good as the dirt they walk on for they will be joining it."_- is not a bad idea, despite an obvious grammatical problem. 

It makes more sense if one says something like _"A soldier's life is worth as much as the soil upon which he marches and in which he will be buried."_ That can mean that a soldier's life is worth dirt, and some would agree; it could also mean that each soldier's life is as precious as "our home and native land," and while he may have to die defending it, we will always value his sacrifice as much as we value our country.


----------



## ballz

Here's another (and it's a gooder too) that needs some editting... I'm far from the grammar police but this one is pretty far off from grammatically correct.

Quote #1194 of 1491:
Comradeship When a soldier was injured and coulden't get back to safety, his buddy went out to get him against his officer's orders. He returned mortally wounded and his friend whom he had carried back was dead. The officer was angry "I told you not to go " he said, now I've lost both of you it wasn't worth it. The dying man replied "but it was sir, because when I got to him, he said Jim I knew you'd come.

Should be closer to:

Comradeship
When a soldier was injured and couldn't get back to safety, his buddy went out to get him against an officer's orders. He returned mortally wounded and his friend whom he had carried back was dead. The officer was angry; "I told you not to go," he said, "now I've lost both of you it wasn't worth it." The dying man replied, "but it was Sir, because when I got to him, he said 'Jim I knew you'd come.'"


----------



## aesop081

ballz said:
			
		

> far off from grammatically correct.



It is not always about being grammatically correct. It should be about being correct, as the person being quoted said/wrote it. I did not look into the one you are talking about but if you change what someone said, it is no longer a quote.


----------



## Pusser

If you're looking for grammatically correct quotes, then George W. Bush will remain silent to future generations.  On the other hand, mayby that's not such a bad thing...


----------



## Sythen

> Quote #1390 of 1491:
> First you have good friends, then friends, aquaintances and then enemies...
> - Kyle



Who is this guy, and why is this a good quote? btw if anyone disagrees with my "hating" on certain quotes, then please by all means I am no expert.. I just post ones I think are not worthy to be quotables.. (as if anyone actually needs my permission, I just seem to be the only one posting ones that I believe should be removed)


----------



## ballz

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> It is not always about being grammatically correct. It should be about being correct, as the person being quoted said/wrote it. I did not look into the one you are talking about but if you change what someone said, it is no longer a quote.



Your point is certainly correct, but I am glad you mentioned that you hadn't looked at the one I was talking about, because your point isn't relevant to it at all. All I did was correct piss-poor typing.


----------



## Blackadder1916

Sythen said:
			
		

> Who is this guy, and why is this a good quote? btw if anyone disagrees with my "hating" on certain quotes, then please by all means I am no expert.. I just post ones I think are *not worthy to be quotables*.. (as if anyone actually needs my permission, I just seem to be the only one posting ones that I believe should be removed)



I am also bothered by the all too frequent nonsense that various numbnuts have added to the quotes section.  A couple of years ago I made my own attempt to roll back some of the crap that confronts me when I open the home page. What makes a quotation quotable?  Thus far, I agree with your selections for editing/deletion.

Here is a nomination for the refuse bin.


> Quote #1163 of 1491:
> 
> SLs may lead the way, but SIs can shoot a bearing and get there faster.
> - Flying Spirit



Huh?  What are “SLs” and “SIs” and who the f* is this idiot “Flying Spirit”?  I suspect that the attribution refers to someone who made a brief appearance on these means several years ago (_while no longer listed as a member, there is lingering evidence of his former presence such as this post_).  Likely enamoured with seeing his own user name and since no one would spontaneuosly think his thoughts either original or substantive enough to quote took it upon himself to add to the dross.

It appears that the search quotes function is a no longer, but I did find one other quote attributed to “Flying Spirit” (it was easy since it was the next in sequence).  This one I do not find as objectionable, except for the attribution.



> Quote #1164 of 1491:
> 
> One man, one kit.
> - Flying Spirit



Since it is unlikely that Flying Spirit was the first to say this (or was even in the first one million to repeat it), the attribution should be changed to something along the lines of  “a commonly repeated Canadian military aphorism (saying) of unknown origin”.


----------



## Lowlander

Some of my favorites come form the Shakespeares Henry V.  Althought they are not actual quotes form historical figures, I find that the play has a lot to say about war, for examble: 

In answear to a French demande for English surrender when the English are out-numbered 5 to 1 and much of the English army are sick
"The sum of all our answer is but this:
 We would not seek a battle, as we are;
 Nor, as we are, we say we will not shun it:"

and of course The St. Chrispins Day Speech, which was mentioned eariler but here is the whole speech:

"What's he that wishes so?
 My cousin Westmoreland? No, my fair cousin:
 If we are mark'd to die, we are enow
 To do our country loss; and if to live,
 The fewer men, the greater share of honour.
 God's will! I pray thee, wish not one man more.
 By Jove, I am not covetous for gold,
 Nor care I who doth feed upon my cost;
 It yearns me not if men my garments wear;
 Such outward things dwell not in my desires:
 But if it be a sin to covet honour,
 I am the most offending soul alive.
 No, faith, my coz, wish not a man from England:
 God's peace! I would not lose so great an honour
 As one man more, methinks, would share from me
 For the best hope I have. O, do not wish one more!
 Rather proclaim it, Westmoreland, through my host,
 That he which hath no stomach to this fight,
 Let him depart; his passport shall be made
 And crowns for convoy put into his purse:
 We would not die in that man's company
 That fears his fellowship to die with us.
 This day is called the feast of Crispian:
 He that outlives this day, and comes safe home,
 Will stand a tip-toe when the day is named,
 And rouse him at the name of Crispian.
 He that shall live this day, and see old age,
 Will yearly on the vigil feast his neighbours,
 And say 'To-morrow is Saint Crispian:'
 Then will he strip his sleeve and show his scars.
 And say 'These wounds I had on Crispin's day.'
 Old men forget: yet all shall be forgot,
 But he'll remember with advantages
 What feats he did that day: then shall our names.
 Familiar in his mouth as household words
 Harry the king, Bedford and Exeter,
 Warwick and Talbot, Salisbury and Gloucester,
 Be in their flowing cups freshly remember'd.
 This story shall the good man teach his son;
 And Crispin Crispian shall ne'er go by,
 From this day to the ending of the world,
 But we in it shall be remember'd;
 We few, we happy few, we band of brothers;
 For he to-day that sheds his blood with me
 Shall be my brother; be he ne'er so vile,
 This day shall gentle his condition:
 And gentlemen in England now a-bed
 Shall think themselves accursed they were not here,
 And hold their manhoods cheap whiles any speaks
 That fought with us upon Saint Crispin's day."


----------



## Michael OLeary

Sythen said:
			
		

> Who is this guy, and why is this a good quote? btw if anyone disagrees  ...



It's gone.



> Quote #1163 of 1491:
> 
> SLs may lead the way, but SIs can shoot a bearing and get there faster.
> - Flying Spirit



Gone.



> Quote #1164 of 1491:
> 
> One man, one kit.
> - Flying Spirit



Gone.


----------



## Michael OLeary

The check and balance to letting people submit quotes is that others can also nominate them for deletion because, a. they're stupid, or b. because they are inaccurate.

Thank to those who identify the ones that need to go away.


----------



## Journeyman

Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> Thanks to those who identify the ones that need to go away.


The quotes, or the site members who post them?


----------



## Michael OLeary

Journeyman said:
			
		

> The quotes, or the site members who post them?



If we did that and sent away everyone on your personal hit list, you'd be reduced to making sarcastic replies to yourself.    ;D


----------



## Rheostatic

Blackadder1916 said:
			
		

> Huh?  What are “SLs” and “SIs” and who the f* is this idiot “Flying Spirit”?


Guessing it was an Air Cadet (senoir leader; survival instructor).


----------



## FlyingDutchman

Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> If we did that and sent away everyone on your personal hit list, you'd be reduced to making sarcastic replies to yourself.    ;D


I'm sure that is already done when no one is looking.


----------



## Journeyman

> Death is not a tragedy but what dies inside of you while you live.
> - unknown


Kumbya and all that, but how is this military?   ???


----------



## Sythen

> I've been to hell and back again only to fight another day.
> - Cdt.L



I'm sure a lot of cadets "go to hell and back" and this guy is hard as Christmas candy and all that, but yea.. Terrible.


----------



## daftandbarmy

When Patton assumed command of Third Army, he replaced a number of the headquarters staff with his own people. Patton spoke to his headquarters staff on March 24, 1944 outside Peover Hall. Some were from his staff in Africa and Sicily but were new to Third Army. Others were fresh from the United States and had been part of Third Army from the beginning. On this day, Patton tailored his speech to a headquarters staff.

Patton’s Speech to the Staff Officers

I have been given command of Third Army for reasons which will become clear to you later on. You made an outstanding record as an able and hard-working staff under my predecessor. I have no doubt you will do the same for me. We now have two staffs merging into one, each with its own procedures. By working harmoniously and intelligently together a third staff will be developed with a third procedure, which should be better than either of the other two.

I am here because of the confidence of two men: The President of the United States and the theater commander. They have confidence in me because they don't believe a lot of goddamned lies that have been printed about me and also because they know I mean business when I fight. I don't fight for fun and I won't tolerate anyone on my staff who does.

You are here to fight. This is an active theater of war. Ahead of you lies battle. That means just one thing. You can't afford to be a goddamned fool, because, in battle, fools mean dead men. It is inevitable for men to be killed and wounded in battle. But there is no reason why such losses should be increased because of the incompetence and carelessness of some stupid son-of-a-bitch. I don't tolerate such men on my staff. 

There are three reasons why we are fighting this war. The first is because we are determined to preserve our traditional liberties. Some crazy German bastards decided they were supermen and that it was their holy mission to rule the world. They've been pushing people around all over the world, looting, killing, and abusing millions of innocent men, women, and children. They were getting set to do the same thing to us. We had to fight to prevent being subjugated.

The second reason we are fighting is to defeat and wipe out the Nazis who started all this goddamned son-of-bitchery. They didn't think we could or would fight, and they weren't the only ones who thought that, either. There are certain people back home who had the same idea. Both were wrong.

The third reason we are fighting is because men like to fight. They always have and they always will. Some sophists and other crackpots deny that. They don't know what they're talking about. They are either goddamned fools or cowards, or both. Men like to fight, and if they don't they're not real men.

If you don't like to fight, I don't want you around. You'd better get out before I kick you out. But there is one thing to remember. In war, it takes more than the desire to fight to win. You've got to have more than guts to lick the enemy. You must also have brains. It takes brains and guts to win wars. A man with guts but no brains is only half a soldier. We licked the Germans in Africa and Sicily because we had brains as well as guts. We're going to lick them in Europe for the same reason.

That's all and good luck.

http://www.historyinfilm.com/patton/bio.htm


----------



## gun runner

My favorite quote comes from my old Admin WO. He was a friend, and a mentor to me and will be missed.

" ......Fact, not fiction, dogmeat...and don't you forget it!" WO Charles Sinclair, 116 Indep FD Bty.

Rest in peace Chuck. Ubique


----------



## Pusser

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> When Patton assumed command of Third Army, he replaced a number of the headquarters staff with his own people. Patton spoke to his headquarters staff on March 24, 1944 outside Peover Hall. Some were from his staff in Africa and Sicily but were new to Third Army. Others were fresh from the United States and had been part of Third Army from the beginning. On this day, Patton tailored his speech to a headquarters staff.
> 
> Patton’s Speech to the Staff Officers
> 
> I have been given command of Third Army for reasons which will become clear to you later on. You made an outstanding record as an able and hard-working staff under my predecessor. I have no doubt you will do the same for me. We now have two staffs merging into one, each with its own procedures. By working harmoniously and intelligently together a third staff will be developed with a third procedure, which should be better than either of the other two.
> 
> I am here because of the confidence of two men: The President of the United States and the theater commander. They have confidence in me because they don't believe a lot of goddamned lies that have been printed about me and also because they know I mean business when I fight. I don't fight for fun and I won't tolerate anyone on my staff who does.
> 
> You are here to fight. This is an active theater of war. Ahead of you lies battle. That means just one thing. You can't afford to be a goddamned fool, because, in battle, fools mean dead men. It is inevitable for men to be killed and wounded in battle. But there is no reason why such losses should be increased because of the incompetence and carelessness of some stupid son-of-a-*****. I don't tolerate such men on my staff.
> 
> There are three reasons why we are fighting this war. The first is because we are determined to preserve our traditional liberties. Some crazy German bastards decided they were supermen and that it was their holy mission to rule the world. They've been pushing people around all over the world, looting, killing, and abusing millions of innocent men, women, and children. They were getting set to do the same thing to us. We had to fight to prevent being subjugated.
> 
> The second reason we are fighting is to defeat and wipe out the Nazis who started all this goddamned son-of-bitchery. They didn't think we could or would fight, and they weren't the only ones who thought that, either. There are certain people back home who had the same idea. Both were wrong.
> 
> The third reason we are fighting is because men like to fight. They always have and they always will. Some sophists and other crackpots deny that. They don't know what they're talking about. They are either goddamned fools or cowards, or both. Men like to fight, and if they don't they're not real men.
> 
> If you don't like to fight, I don't want you around. You'd better get out before I kick you out. But there is one thing to remember. In war, it takes more than the desire to fight to win. You've got to have more than guts to lick the enemy. You must also have brains. It takes brains and guts to win wars. A man with guts but no brains is only half a soldier. We licked the Germans in Africa and Sicily because we had brains as well as guts. We're going to lick them in Europe for the same reason.
> 
> That's all and good luck.
> 
> http://www.historyinfilm.com/patton/bio.htm



Hmmm.  Patton actually contradicts himself here.  First he says he doesn't fight for fun, then he says he likes to fight and expects all other "men" to like it as well.  Just more proof that he was bat-crap crazy.


----------



## daftandbarmy

Pusser said:
			
		

> Hmmm.  Patton actually contradicts himself here.  First he says he doesn't fight for fun, then he says he likes to fight and expects all other "men" to like it as well.  Just more proof that he was bat-crap crazy.



You mean, like, when he wanted to keep going and invade the Soviet Union aftet the war with Germany ended? Oh yeah, he was the definition of nuts. Fun to watch though!


----------



## Rifleman62

gun runner: Chuck was a great guy and the epitome of the clerk ensuring the soldiers were well looked after. He and "Doc" Holday were a team, and characters!


----------



## GnyHwy

Just seen this one.  Perhaps someone can shed some light on what he was trying to say.

The soundest strategy in war is to postpone operations until the moral disintegration of the enemy renders the delivery of the mortal blow both possible and easy.
- V. I. Lenin, Russian revolutionary leader

How is leaving the enemy alone going to disintegrate their morale?  Bore them to death?  It seems to go against everything we practice and preach about keeping the initiative.

Or am I just reading it wrong?


----------



## mariomike

GnyHwy said:
			
		

> Just seen this one.  Perhaps someone can shed some light on what he was trying to say.
> 
> The soundest strategy in war is to postpone operations until the moral disintegration of the enemy renders the delivery of the mortal blow both possible and easy.
> - V. I. Lenin, Russian revolutionary leader
> 
> How is leaving the enemy alone going to disintegrate their morale?  Bore them to death?  It seems to go against everything we practice and preach about keeping the initiative.
> 
> Or am I just reading it wrong?



Some discussion / explanation of that quote here under "The Aims of Strategy":
http://www.ibiblio.org/pha/policy/1942/1942-07-08a.html


----------



## GnyHwy

Narrowing it down to these sentences. 

"Lenin put it another way when he said that "the soundest strategy in war is to postpone operations until the moral disintegration of the enemy renders the delivery of the mortal blow both possible and easy." We have seen this theory most thoroughly put into practice by Hitler against his successive opponents in this war; concluding with the classic example of France, when his Fifth Column and his preparatory subversive treatment of French bureaucracy quickly nullified the will to resist of the French Army." 

I guess he was just speaking of kinetic ops, because that sure seems like an operation to me.

Thanks for the link.


----------



## GnyHwy

ARTILLERY ADDS DIGNITY, TO WHAT WOULD OTHERWISE BE AN UGLY BRAWL.
- Unknown

Not sure what this means, other than having our Infantry fight without support, therefore an ugly brawl.  It's the word ugly that strikes me the most; the aftermath of an artillery barrage is far from pretty. 

I guess if you can destroy your enemy with artillery and without a brawl it would be ideal, but we all know that is not possible.


----------



## Edward Campbell

GnyHwy said:
			
		

> ARTILLERY ADDS DIGNITY, TO WHAT WOULD OTHERWISE BE AN UGLY BRAWL.
> - Unknown
> 
> Not sure what this means, other than having our Infantry fight without support, therefore an ugly brawl.  It's the word ugly that strikes me the most; the aftermath of an artillery barrage is far from pretty.
> 
> I guess if you can destroy your enemy with artillery and without a brawl it would be ideal, but we all know that is not possible.




This is the context in which I am most familiar with the quote:







It is, usually (just often?) attributed to Fredrick the Great ... a bit tongue in cheek, I suspect.


----------



## GnyHwy

These mercenaries, I swear by God, those who are still in Washington, they have sent their troops to be burned.
- Mohammed Saeed al-Sahhaf, The Iraqi Information Minister

I think there should be a different place for the Iraqi info ops guys; maybe in a farce section.  Although it is humourous, they are hardly worthly of being taken seriously.


----------



## Maxadia

:+1:


----------



## GnyHwy

The reason the American Army does so well in wartime, is that war is chaos, and the American Army practices it on a daily basis.
- From a post-war debriefing of a German General

The couple dozen times I have heard this quote throughout my career, it has always been Canadian Army.

Does this mean I have been lied to my entire career?


----------



## foresterab

One of my favorites which reminds me why so many men locally signed up in WW1 and WW2.

"War is hell but what is homesteading"

Note pinned to a cabin door by enlisting soldier Chipman Kerr, VC

http://books.google.ca/books?id=D8b4dEcUENsC&pg=PA142&lpg=PA142&dq=war+is+hell+but+so+is+homesteading&source=bl&ots=dKYLE1SuhJ&sig=l4D3LhI59HLBb4S7jRcHoZauAU8&hl=en#v=onepage&q=war%20is%20hell%20but%20so%20is%20homesteading&f=false  Page 142 also references it.


----------



## OldSolduer

GnyHwy said:
			
		

> Does this mean I have been lied to my entire career?



You just figure this out?


----------



## GnyHwy

Quote # 153. 

Leadership is the art of getting someone else to do something you want done because he wants to do it.
- General Dwight D. Eisenhower

This one has always been a favourite of mine.  Very simple and true.


----------



## GnyHwy

Stumbled across a new favourite.  

Knowledge, wisdom, and money, are only valuable unless you are willing to share them - Kingston Cabbie

Added to my signature.


----------



## Sythen

Quote #1488

The answer "its too hard" is never acceptable.
- Jum Seggie


I'm sure Mr Seggie would prefer his name to be spelled Jim.   :nod:


----------



## OldSolduer

That was my own fault.





			
				Sythen said:
			
		

> Quote #1488
> 
> The answer "its too hard" is never acceptable.
> - Jum Seggie
> 
> 
> I'm sure Mr Seggie would prefer his name to be spelled Jim.   :nod:



Here is another one:

"The Army can have top notch equipment but will fail if the Army does not have top notch people, top notch leaders and and top notch thinkers."


----------



## GnyHwy

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> That was my own fault.
> Here is another one:
> 
> "The Army can have top notch equipment but will fail if the Army does not have top notch people, top notch leaders and and top notch thinkers."



Is that an argument for larger, more educated, and overranked HQ's?


----------



## Kat Stevens

Sounds like we need tall notch makers more than anything.  You know, to carve all those top notches we need.     ;D


----------



## Shrek1985

GnyHwy said:
			
		

> The reason the American Army does so well in wartime, is that war is chaos, and the American Army practices it on a daily basis.
> - From a post-war debriefing of a German General
> 
> The couple dozen times I have heard this quote throughout my career, it has always been Canadian Army.
> 
> Does this mean I have been lied to my entire career?



There's about six variations floating around, attributed either to germans or russians. Everyone wants to own this one.


----------



## Old Sweat

GnyHwy said:
			
		

> Is that an argument for larger, more educated cumbersome, and overranked HQ's?




There, fixed that for you.  :cheers:


----------



## GnyHwy

Mil philosophy at its best.

All warfare is based on deception. Hence, when able to attack, we must seem unable; when using our forces, we must seem inactive; when we are near, we must make the enemy believe we are far away; when far away, we must make him believe we are near. Hold out baits to entice the enemy. Feign disorder, and crush him.
- Sun Tzu


----------



## GnyHwy

I know it's not military, but it seems very fitting.  Doctor Who quote.


----------



## daftandbarmy

"Let us be clear about three facts: First, all battles and all wars are won in the end by the infantryman. Secondly, the infantryman always bears the brunt. His casualties are heavier, he suffers greater extremes of discomfort and fatigue than the other arms. Thirdly, the art of the infantryman is less stereotyped and far harder to acquire in modern war than that of any other arm." Field Marshal Earl Wavell

"I love the infantry because they are the underdogs. They are the mud-rain-frost-and-wind boys. They have no comforts, and they even learn to live without the necessities. And in the end they are the guys that wars can't be won without."Ernie Pyle

"I'm convinced that the infantry is the group in the army which gives more and gets less than anybody else."Bill Mauldin, Up Front (1945)

"Never think that war, no matter how necessary, nor how justified, is not a crime. Ask the infantry and ask the dead." Ernest Hemingway

"The infantry doesn't change. We're the only arm  where the weapon is the man himself." C.T. Shortis

"Ah, yes, mere infantry — poor beggars…" Plautus

"The army's infantry is its most essential component. Even today, no army can take and hold any ground without the use of infantry." George Nafziger

"The infantry is there so that when some die the generals know where to direct the artillery fire" (anonymous Japanese soldier, Iwo Jima)

'"Aerial bombardment can obliterate, but only infantry can occupy" - a Finnish Army observation of the Operation Allied Force in the 1990s

“I don’t know what effect these men will have upon the enemy, but, by God, they terrify me.” - the Duke of Wellington

"Victory is still measured by foot" - The Indian Army

“I don’t know why we have the Air Force and Navy. It's always up to the bloody infantry to get the job done." - Australian Soldier At Tobruk.

http://www.academicroom.com/topics/what-is-infantry


----------



## GnyHwy

Military Quote #29

To throw bombs from an airplane will do as much damage as throwing bags of flour. It will be my pleasure to stand on the bridge of any ship while it is attacked by airplanes.
- Newton Baker, US minister of defense (1921)

Somehow I doubt that he gave it a try.  :


----------



## GnyHwy

Added this one.  Saw it on Facebook and liked it.  They had it quoted wrong of course.  They had it as Sensei Ueshiba's quote.  

Those who are skilled in combat do not become angered, those who are skilled at winning do not become afraid. Thus the wise win before they fight, while the ignorant fight to win. - Zhuge Liang


----------



## GnyHwy

#324

We cannot enter into alliances until we are acquainted with the designs of our neighbors.
- Sun Tzu

This should 1 Can Div's motto, and they should hang this on their entrance as proof for their existence.


----------



## GnyHwy

In making tactical dispositions, the highest pitch you can attain is to conceal them.
- Sun Tzu

Another Sun Tzu.  This one seems quite counter to the way we are going, with an all informed network.  What I have read about him is that he wouldn't even tell his Comds the plan until short time before execution.  Perhaps things were simpler then, when there was very few types of movement and signals were fire and horseback, but nonetheless, a differnet approach to IM.  

This would help with our bandwidth problem.  :nod:

I wonder who is right?


----------

